# Started muay Thai



## Snakeface (Jun 11, 2012)

Ouch


----------



## Gentle Fist (Jun 11, 2012)

good luck bud!  I wish there was a good MT gym around here so that I could join!


----------



## Snakeface (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks mate, I'm really enjoying it. Bit different from the O-line but I'll get there.


----------

